# Setting up a work Golf Society-Help



## mattdeeks (Oct 30, 2011)

Morning,

I'm looking at setting up a society for a few of our regular golfers at work.  We go away twice a year April/October and stay overnight but also looking to add a society day once a month.

Has anyone setup a society before, any tips etc?

I found a website www.societygolfing.co.uk which looks like a starting point, are there any websites that you guys have used/recommend?

Cheers Matt

Also took delivery of 12 Srizon Z Star Balls yesterday, thank you Golf Monthly!


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 30, 2011)

1. Be clear exactly how you will allocate and adjust handicaps and write down the rules.
2. Get payment up front and don't let people pay on the day.
3. Elect a treasurer and a secretary and maybe a couple of other committee members to help out.
4. Select courses appropriate to the standard of golf being played.
5. Play stableford not medal.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 30, 2011)

^ What Fyldie says.


----------



## jammag (Oct 30, 2011)

To keep people interested have a big course lined up maybe 6 months down the line so people will stay with the society for the trip. If you do the big trip to early everything else might seem a bit poor in comparison afterwards. Make sure you keep it fun for everyone dont want 1 or 2 people being serious for prizes or the win and putting others off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2011)

Not sure once a month is the way to go. People will struggle to find the cash, time off etc and its usally better to have a bigger event once a quarter or so. Other than that as other have said, get the rules down, get someone to help with cash etc and try and think of all the players ability when picking a course


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in a society at work, which has been going for quite a few years, consequently lots of trophies - some silver. You get to keep a 'replica' but otherwise prizes are kept small, sleeve of balls or a discount voucher for a future event.

We have matches monthly from March to October, with September being the 'distant event' - North Wales this year, possibly Portugal next. With a membership of over 30 we can reckon on around 20 or so for each comp. March and October are 27 holes, the rest 36. All include coffee and bacon rolls and lunch, two each year also include dinner. We don't usually play members home courses.

We have a written set of rules, with elected officials. Handicaps are adjusted using the 4th best score as CSS, automatic cut of 2 points + category adjustment for the winner, category adjustments for second and third scores and ties; +0.2 for all below fourth score. The object is to keep everybody in with a shout. 

Because it's a 'big' company (or was!), it has a sports and social club and we get some funding from them - this allows a subsidy for society members at most events, guests pay full whack. We've also managed to get the company to sponsor our entering a team into a local 'major' - so far the Grove and Woburn.

Most comps are Stableford though the 'Category' comp is medal. Comps are usually played in the morning with the afternoon being something different, team usually, and the biggest difficulty is in finding enough variations for the afternoon games. We also have singles and doubles matchplay comps.


----------



## mattdeeks (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

